

Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg: 'WhatsApp worth more than $19bn' – video - volandovengo
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/feb/25/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-whatsapp-19bn-video

======
greg7mdp
In facebook stock, sure :-)

